

Android Lighthouse: Android Qt Port - nl
http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/

======
kjhghjkjh
Doesn't matter - Nokia will cancel Qt in the next round of budgets.

The real question is how screwed are C++ developers in general?

MSFT's offering is switch to managed C++/C++ CLR and use WPF - two doomed
technologies together. Or there is always MFC

Apple say don't even try with C++ just switch to objective C

Your only choice is GTK (from C) and plug into the rich commercial
opportunities of Gnome and Linux on the desktop.

So is C++ on the desktop dead?

~~~
xpaulbettsx
I certainly hope C++ on the desktop is dead, there are far more productive
languages for UI development. Obj-C, Ruby, Python, C# all come to mind. Show
me a UI that a C++ programmer took a full week to build, and I can probably
build it in an afternoon in C#/WPF.

~~~
blub
Qt is better at building UIs than all of the above, with the possible
exception of WPF. QML is supposed to be a declarative language similar to WPF
that's accessible to Qt programs.

The fact that you put Ruby and Python in your list shows that you're not up to
date on UI technology.

~~~
xpaulbettsx
I'm saying that as a language, both of those could be used to make far more
elegant UI frameworks. C++ doesn't have introspection without hacks - that in
and of itself makes it painful to use. PyGTK+ is used pervasively throughout
GNOME for UIs. Ruby has MacRuby which you can make great Cocoa UIs with less
work than Obj-C.

------
limmeau
Interesting. Apparently, this project on puts self-contained full-screen Qt
apps onto Android machines via NDK [1]. However, I find nothing about Android
integration on the level of Intents and Activities, not even whether that's
planned.

1\. <http://code.google.com/p/android-lighthouse/wiki/QADK>

~~~
joezydeco
Lighthouse was an experimental project to redo the framebuffer architecture.
Some enterprising developers hooked it up to Android's surfaceFlinger and
boom, you're running on Android. It's also been shown to run on iOS.

Lighthouse isn't really a full Android-Java/NDK integration suite, although
it's a very good foundation for one.

------
stcredzero
I've noticed there are a lot of ports from C/C++ to Java of late. Are there
some sophisticated tools floating out there for syntactic transformations from
C/C++ -> Java? Or is this all due to the gravitational pull of the
JVM/Android?

~~~
daeken
This is not a Java port of it, but rather it runs using the Native SDK.

------
protomyth
I am a little unclear on something about Qt. I though there was a clause in
its licensing that made it BSD if TrollTech was acquired. Since that didn't
actually happen, what is the future for Qt when Nokia cans it.

~~~
icefox
You are thinking of:
[http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.p...](http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php)

"To fulfil the purpose of the Foundation, an agreement between Trolltech and
the Foundation was made. This gives the Foundation the right to release Qt
under a BSD-style license in case Trolltech doesn't continue the development
of the Qt Free Edition for any reason including, but not limited to, a buy-out
of Trolltech, a merger or bankruptcy"

------
xster
just out of curiosity, why is the QT android communist?

~~~
aquarin
Funny, it really is. Or maybe I am just trained to recognize this pattern in
places it does not exists. (We are talking about the black Qt on the body of
the robot, no need to downvote)

~~~
aquarin
It seems the owner of the project is "taipanromania" - Taipan, Romania (former
communist country)

